# Length of 510



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

Can somebody who has one measure the bumper-to-bumper length of a 2-door 510 and report it back here? Also indicate the model year. 
I would greatly appreciate it. 
Thanks.


----------



## 510sss (Mar 20, 2005)

Conner said:


> Can somebody who has one measure the bumper-to-bumper length of a 2-door 510 and report it back here? Also indicate the model year.
> I would greatly appreciate it.
> Thanks.



the over all length of a 2dr 510 is 160.2 inches info from 72 510 service manual


----------

